
What happens when you run `import unique from “lodash-es/uniq”`? - shawn
https://i.imgur.com/phBlVBe.png
======
shawn
ParcelJS dev here. Currently engaged in a #BundlerWar vs webpack. I made this
debug visualization and figured it might be useful as a standalone feature.

Parcel just spits out a DOT graph, which you can run through dot/neato/circo
as you prefer.

Some graphs can end up looking pretty wild!
[https://i.imgur.com/gLXJvx8.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/gLXJvx8.jpg)

